# problems with Mesa's Higland embroidery machine



## GADTG (Jul 9, 2010)

I have had the machine for almost a year now and it has been nothing short of a nightmare! I have had many issues with the machine. It spends more time down, taken apart, having techs come out to fix, than up and sewing. BTW even the techs have said how frustrating the machine is.

So now on to my problem today. The machine will not trim on top, and as we trouble shoot it has progressed into birds nesting and eventually just stopping after a few stitches.

I called Mesa and got the standard leave a message. that was at 4, its now 7:30... at 6:50 I called sales and talked to Cathy and she told me she would cut a ticket and transfer me to service. The transfer bounced me back to Cathy and she informed me that a tech from California would contact me today.

So here I sit waiting for Mesa to give anything resembling customer service to me. I have 16 hours of embroidery left due by tomorrow at noon with my Highland embroidery machine broken. Thank God my Brother pr-650 is such a great machine, it is currently running the job. 

Sure would be nice if the machine I bought, or the company that sold it to me would come through...


----------



## mkeMike (Aug 15, 2011)

Really?! That's troubling since we also have a Highland. We had an issue with the thread trimmer not working when we got the machine, the technician found it was from the wire to it being pinched in shipping. That fixed the thread trimmer. It sounds like you have several issues.

Bird nesting is from improper tension, bobbin issues, or bad thread. Are you using their Vista thread? Don't, it's junk. We switched to Isacord and eliminated a lot of problems.

We took our bobbin mechanism apart and had thread jammed in that area from a failed knit cap attempt. That little bit of thread caused a major problem. 

Did you check bobbin tension and your thread tension? Also - the thread break detectors suck oil, keep them well oiled.

These different areas are what helped us to solve our problems. Wish you luck.


----------



## laprostitch (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi, mKeMike! We ordered the HM/D-1501C Thursday, and it should arrive to us tomorrow or Tuesday. This might sound crazy, but we bought it without reading reviews or questioning anything, because the tech who has always serviced our machines for the last 20 years spoke really highly of this machine. He has never steered me wrong, but naturally, I am still a little nervous. I had a Melco Superstar II (WAY back in the day), and my last machine was a Tajima 4-Head (TME-HC904), another oldie, but goodie! I'm excited about the features that a brand new machine will offer, but if you have any advice, I greatly welcome it! I have sewing backed up from the last two weeks, so I don't have a lot of time before my customers start revolting (they've been extremely patient so far). Any words of advice since I'll be starting from scratch? I use Madeira threads and have always loved them. Hope that helps a little as I get started. 😃 Thank you in advance for your expertise! Experience means more to me than anything.


----------



## mkeMike (Aug 15, 2011)

The model is up to a C version now?! Our version was the first version. We saw they made improvements to it after we bought it like LED lighting, laser alignment and an improved touch screen along with more memory for storing patterns. 

I would ask if you get any spare needle threading pieces. We just broke one and I got the feeling they might include these with new machines. If not, order a few. They are only about $3 each but shipping and handling was $15, so buy several. These are the part that clamps your needle and you route the thread through before you thread the needle.

It looks like they also changed the guard around the bobbin. Ours is metal and is open to the front. The new one is plastic and closes in the front. Ask if there are any issues with the bobbin when closed. Sometimes static could build and cause issues. We had this issue with the guard around the top tension take ups, so we took it off which reduced static issues.

One other issue we had was when we first got the cap frame, we had to keep a big clip on it when removed from the machine so the cables wouldn't get messed up. They did and we had to send it back to get fixed. We are wondering if they improved the cap device since our version.

Please post your experiences eith the new machine when it arrives, would be very interested.


----------



## laprostitch (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you so much! I appreciate all the advice! I am very nervous, but also very interested to see how all of this goes down. I promise to keep everyone updated!


----------



## laprostitch (Sep 16, 2007)

I actually ended up hitting the send button before I asked my last question. Just as an overall thing, would you say that you are glad you have the machine?


----------



## mkeMike (Aug 15, 2011)

We definitely like it. We were looking at buying a SWF first, but liked the package we got with Mesa.


----------



## laprostitch (Sep 16, 2007)

Glad to hear that. Naturally, the negative reviews concern me, so it's good to hear something positive. Thank you so much! Ours arrived today, and I'm now just waiting on my husband's friend to help with the heavy lifting! Watching the DVD and anxious to see how this goes! 😃 And actually, the DVD says it's a 1501D, so they must have made even more upgrades! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## laprostitch (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, the Highland 1501C (I was wrong about D...haha!) is all set up and so far, running smoothly! I made sure all of my tensions were set nicely, and I've been able to complete several designs. I still have an incredible amount to learn, but for now, I find this very easy to run, and it's sewing beautifully. Hope it stays this way! If I can help you in any way, please let me know.


----------



## wm8c (May 31, 2011)

We have had SWF's (1501T and 1501U) and have had very little trouble after 5 years. We still use our Brother 650 all the time and in some ways I still think that machine is bullet proof since after 7 years still going strong with nary a problem. The service wait is the main reason I posted to this. We never used the Mesa office but we have the same complaint with Col-Desi in Fla. Call at 7 AM and never get a reply till afternoon. Sad that the service in this business seems so often to be lacking by the places that sell. I have heard the same excuse for 7+ years, we don't have enough techs and they are always busy? Gets old but we've learned to live with it and luckily have had very few issues with either of our SWF machines over the years. I think I replaced one servo motor in that time. We do the yearly service on them and that's been it.


----------



## Sayrah (Sep 24, 2016)

What did you ever figure out on this issue? We are now having the same troubles with it not trimming on the top. Total nightmare!


----------



## babsmike (May 12, 2015)

laprostitch said:


> Well, the Highland 1501C (I was wrong about D...haha!) is all set up and so far, running smoothly! I made sure all of my tensions were set nicely, and I've been able to complete several designs. I still have an incredible amount to learn, but for now, I find this very easy to run, and it's sewing beautifully. Hope it stays this way! If I can help you in any way, please let me know.


I see you have had your machine for over a year now. How satisfied are you with this brand. I'm searching now for a commercial machine and this is the one I'm liking so far.... 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I personally would not buy it. I would stick with the majors.


----------



## pawprintz (Jan 18, 2007)

I never heard of this machine until I looked it up. the video's on the website and other information are pretty good but looks like it's not distributed in Australia, I am curious why people would buy this? is it a lot cheaper in the US than a Tajima or Barudan?


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

mind if ask why??? i was also considering the highland. 



binki said:


> I personally would not buy it. I would stick with the majors.


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

still running smooth?



laprostitch said:


> Well, the Highland 1501C (I was wrong about D...haha!) is all set up and so far, running smoothly! I made sure all of my tensions were set nicely, and I've been able to complete several designs. I still have an incredible amount to learn, but for now, I find this very easy to run, and it's sewing beautifully. Hope it stays this way! If I can help you in any way, please let me know.


----------



## dssecialtees (Jun 24, 2016)

I've had my 1501 highland for 3 1/2 years and it runs just fine as long as tensions are right


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

agensop said:


> mind if ask why??? i was also considering the highland.


The look cheaply built to me. I don't like betting my business on something like that. Just me. I know there are success stories with Highland and other off brands. Mesa is ok but service with them was not stellar. Fortunately I found a really good mechanic that can fix anything and he is less expensive than the distributors.


----------



## TeeswithEase (Oct 13, 2007)

I have have 4 of the highland 1501C. Bought 2 three years ago and they are actually pretty decent and have just a few issues here and there. Bought two new ones a couple monts ago and they are NIGHTMARES. When they first delivered MESA took both back as defective right off the bat. The replacements are not much better. Numerous issues, every call to MESA is answered with "are you oiling the machine"? I get this is important and we are but it is akin to checking the oil in a car when you have a tire problem. Complicating matters is that I am in AZ and there are no good techs nearby. I would avoid these new ones at all costs!!! Do not be lured into purchase by the attractive $7500 cost for the 1501C including delivery. Great cost but NOT worth the money, I have one limping along and one dead for a month and cannot get a call back from Terry (GM) or Adam (i think is the name).


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

yikes!!! I hope they finally get you fixed up. Because thats ridiculouus. 



TeeswithEase said:


> I have have 4 of the highland 1501C. Bought 2 three years ago and they are actually pretty decent and have just a few issues here and there. Bought two new ones a couple monts ago and they are NIGHTMARES. When they first delivered MESA took both back as defective right off the bat. The replacements are not much better. Numerous issues, every call to MESA is answered with "are you oiling the machine"? I get this is important and we are but it is akin to checking the oil in a car when you have a tire problem. Complicating matters is that I am in AZ and there are no good techs nearby. I would avoid these new ones at all costs!!! Do not be lured into purchase by the attractive $7500 cost for the 1501C including delivery. Great cost but NOT worth the money, I have one limping along and one dead for a month and cannot get a call back from Terry (GM) or Adam (i think is the name).


----------



## jljones12 (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow, I've always heard they are good machines, I've never owned one personally but I went and saw one at a trade show here in Los Angeles when they first came out. That was years ago, and I have heard nothing but good things from the people that own them. I have a friend who purchased a used Melco Machine without seeking any advice. Well if you guys want to know just ask and I'll tell you how it turned out. This time she asked my advice because she wants to purchase a used Highland Machine so I told her that I've heard good things about them but I also told her to buy it from a reputable company and get some kind of signed warranty. So she searched and found 2 Highland Machines for sale the ads say they are in perfect working order. one was $4,000.00 and the other was $3,800.00 the lesser cost machine has no warranty and is missing a part the other machine has a year left on its warranty. I told her to buy the Machine with the warranty then have them check it out and fix any problems before the year runs out. She was gonna go check out the cheaper one when the guy changed his ad and says the machine gives an Error Code of 58 and it will cost between $500.00 and $800.00 to fix it. Long story short I decided to do more research on the internet and this is the only negative post I can find regarding the Highland Machine.


----------

